# best way to clean dust off models.............



## bob1961 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats the best way to clean the hard dust off of car models, i have a barbers shaving brush thats soft enough not to take parts off when i use that to dust models off....the dust i'm talking bout is the crusty dust that settles on as a harder dust to remove....without messing up the paint job what can be used to more or less moisten the dust to make it come up easier....yeah yeah i know plastic display cases will prevent this, i'm going to be making quality wooden cases when spring gets here :thumbsup: .................bob

....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I use a typewriter brush, the bristles of which are even softer than a barbers shaving brush, and I wind up with nice clean display pieces. 
Besides, dusting is also a good time to revisit older builds and see if they're still up to personal standards or to see if there's room for improvements/refurbishing.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I like to put mine in the sink and hose them off with the spray nozzel every few years weather they need it or not. I make sure the drain stopper is well secured


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 30, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I use a typewriter brush, the bristles of which are even softer than a barbers shaving brush, and I wind up with nice clean display pieces.


the brush i have is pretty soft....it came in a set that had a straight razor and was of good quality....i'll have to try the water sink hose trick, never thought of getting them wet.....................bob

....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Get yourself a blacklight. A portable one will do.

Hold it up to the model periodically as you're cleaning it. Any dust will easily be visible as bright white specs. It's the way I ensure that my models are clean.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I use a soft bristle 1" sable or artificial fiber paint brush.


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 30, 2008)

i just took a napkin folded in 1/4's then wet it so it wasn't dripping and just wiped it off, came out great.....................bob

....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Q-tips w/water...maybe a little 409 in it...


----------

